# Black Dots



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I posted about my Molly whose eye(I think) was injured. It is just kind of flat now, its hard to get a clear picture of it. When I first looked at it it looked like it was a permenent injury. It looks like he got poked or attacked in the eye, the pupil isn't normal and I am not even sure he can see out of that eye. Other than looking flat and the pupil looking werid, the eye looked fine. I havn't treated with antibiotics, because it didn't look like something to be "cured", just deformed.

Today I noticed he has three small black dots on that eye, the size of a grain of salt.

Do you guys still think he has an been injured or could it be a disease? What are the black dots? Is there anything I should do?

I have tried to look this up on disease sites, and there is nothing that really matched his problem specifically.


----------

